# Smith & Wesson Brings Back the 10mm Model 610 Revolver



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...sson-brings-back-the-10mm-model-610-revolver/


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

Those are good looking revolvers.


----------

